# Gentoo ~amd64 + Radeon 2600PRO = spełnienie zależności

## m.levvy

Witam,

złożyłem komputer do oglądania filmów, który leży pod telewizorem.

Wybórł padł na ati, gdyż posiada dxva (na windy), czas uruchmić gentoo.

Docelowe środowisko to xfce.

```

emerge -av xorg-server

....

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.3)

Total: 85 packages (4 upgrades, 78 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 128,464 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.2-r2', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.8', 'merge')

```

Próbowałem maskować xorg-server w package.mask ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8"

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.2-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.8" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xorg-server" [argument])

```

jakieś pomysły ?

Skoro ATI nie lubi się ze świeżym X.org 1.8 to myślałem, żeby może wcześniejszą wersję X, ale właśnie probelmy z maskowaniem.

Pozdrawiam i czekam na jakieś propozycje lub wskazówki.

PS:

```
TV ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USENOM="mmx sse sse2"

XUSE="X xorg extras"

SYSTEM="hald dbus bash-completion lm_sensors"

DONTUSE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde -ipv6"

USE="${USENOM} ${XUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${DONTUSE}"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="en pl"

LANGUAGE=48

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

----------

## albatrosmw

wydaje mi sie ze jest to naprawde prosta sprawa... zaleznosci - wystarczy przejrzec ebuild'y najbardziej zainteresowanych w danym konflikcie pakietow i sprawa sie wyjasni.

ati-drivers 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 nie wspolgraja z xorg-server 1.7.0 i powyzej, natomiast 10.4 (bo i takie sie juz pojawily w portage) nie wspolgraja z xorg-server 1.8.0 i powyzej. najpierw rozwiaz ta zaleznosc i zdecyduj jakie wersje ww pakietow chcesz miec u siebie i odpowienio je pomaskuj... wazne jest w tej kwestii to, ktora wersja xorg'a wspolga z jaka wersja sterownika ati...

ogolnie osobiscie zaczalbym wogole od wyrzucenia zamknietych sterownikow na rzecz otwartych (xf86-video-ati) skoro nie zamierzasz wykorzystywac tego komputera do gier... sam tak zrobilem i naprawde nie zaluje. czego uzywam?

```
x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.20

media-libs/mesa-7.8.1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.0

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7
```

jestem naprawde zadowolony jesli chodzi o ogladanie filmow...

odmaskowane mam:

```
x11-base/xorg-server

x11-libs/libdrm

media-libs/mesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
```

a dlaczego Ci o tym wspominam? bo nie mam zadnych wiekszych problemow z przejsciem z jednej wersji xorga czy innych ww pakietow na kolejne wyzsze wersje. posiadam karte HD3200 wiec i z Twoja nie bedzie najmniejszych problemow. zastanow sie - to bedzie na pewno duzo lepszy wybor niz instalowanie tego molocha jakim jest ati-drivers (mniej niekontrolowanych zwisow przy zmianie trybu i wiele wiecej udogodnien jak chociazby xv dla tvtime choc nie wiem jak z xv ma sie sprawa w najnowszych ati; i co chyba najwazniejsze pelna synchronizacja w mplayer'ze i tvtime - co wg mnie jest bardzo wazne w komputerze sluzacym do multimediow)

pozdrawiamLast edited by albatrosmw on Sat May 01, 2010 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v7n

Również polecam otwarte sterowniki ati, przy czym ja korzystam z overlay'a "x11".

http://www.santyago.pl/blog/read/2010/02/09/radeonhd-r6xx-r7xx-kms.html

----------

